# Sm Bowel Resect./Enteroenterostomy Closure



## Hopp (Aug 24, 2009)

Please help me with the following:  Doc did a small bowel resection, enteroenterostomy closure of enterotomy & lysis of adhesions.  Just wondering if the only thing that I can code for is the Sm.Bowel Resect    44120 because the 
enteroenterostomy edits out with the 44130 and looking for dx as well sm.bowel obstruction secondary to
metastic ca of the colon.    Thanks in advance for your help
Deb, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2009)

If the obstruction is a manifestation of the colon ca then you should follow the guideline of underlying condition is listed first, so the metastatic ca would be first then the obstruction then the primary ca code.  Always list the primary ca code when listing a secondary, it can be active, hx of or unknown but must be listed.
The procedure code will be the resection code unless the closure was performed via a sepaate incision.


----------

